# I think i want a Yanmar, which one do yall suggest?



## southernboy

Hello everyone i have been reading alot on this forum for a few days and have learned alot but still need some help. I recently bough my first house and 7 acres so now i need a tractor which I plan to buy around the end or first of the year. About 5 acres is good flat coastal pasture and the rest is either wooded or my house and lawn. After some research i believe Yanmar is for me. I wont be working the tractor to death just mainly mowing the pasture and the occasional FEL work and maybe a box blade and I would prefer 4WD. What model would yall suggest and do yall suggest somewhere in the east Texas area near Tyler to find one.

Thanks in advance,

Jared


----------



## rj'sbarn

*yanmars*

big reds in granbury has yanmars. 817-573-3930. talk to jody or tim.


----------



## frankmako

I got a YM1601D. It runs the 5 foot finishing mower, 4 foot bush hog, and 4 foot box blade without any problems. It is about 20 hp and it has 16 hp at the pto. I don't have a FEL on it, my Ford does that work for me. I use it to cut the grass around the house and to bush hog the spots the Ford can not get to. Never used the box blade, got a 8 foot one for the Ford.


----------



## mark777

Jared, Any of the following YM series tractors will handle your 7 acres just fine:

Model HP Trans #cyl. weight Years engine #

YM1601D - 20 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 1600 - ‘79-’81 - 3T75U
YM1602D - 20 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 1521 - ’82-’83 - 3T75U
YM1610 - 20 HP - 2WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 1500 - ‘79-’81 - 3T75U
YM1610D - 20 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 1600 - ’79-’81 - 3T75U
YM1700BD - 20 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 2 CYL - 1830 - ’79-? - 2TR17A
YM1702D - 21 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 2050 - ‘82-’83 - 3T75U-NA
YM1720D - 21 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 2075 - ‘82-’83 - 3T75U-NA
YMG1800D - 21 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 1918 - ’88-? - NA 
YM1802D - 21 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 2260 - ’82-’83 - NA
YM1810D - 21 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 1820 - ’80-? - NA
YM1820D - 21 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 2315 - ’82-’83 - NA
YM2000 - 22 HP - 2WD-GEAR - 2 CYL - 1670 - ’75-’77 - 2TR20
YM2000BD - 22 HP -4WD-GEAR - 2 CYL - 1940 - ’79-? - 2TR20A
YM2002D - 22 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 2314 - ’82-’83 - 3T80U
YMG200D - 22 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 1918 - ’88-? - 3T80U
YM2001D - 23 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 2040 - ‘81-? - 3T82D-B
YM2002D - 23 HP - 4WD-GEAR - 3 CYL - 2315 - ‘82-’83 - 3T82D-B
YM2010 - 23 HP - 2WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 1920 - ‘80-’81 - 3T82B
YM2010D - 23 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 2060 - ’80-’81 - 3T82B
YM2020 - 23 HP - 2WD-PERSHFT - 3 CYL - 2500 - ’82-’83 - NA
YM2210 - 25 HP - 2WD-PWRSHFT - 2 CYL - 2085 - ’77-? - 2T90
YM2210D - 25 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 2 CYL - 2195 - ’77-? - 2T90

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Southernboy!

Mark777 is one of our resident Yanmar experts and can steer you to a good dealer of quality Yanmars. I have a smaller YM135 that amazes me how strong it is. That little diesel is so fuel efficient it seems to go 5 times further per gallon than my gas powered garden tractor. I use it mainly to mow my yard with a Woods finish mower. 

Andy


----------



## southernboy

Thanks guys for the quick response. This is a really informative website. Is big reds in granbury probaly the best place near me? My next concern in gettting a smaller tractor is fiting on being that i am 6' 6" but i can manage Thanks again guys for the advice and i will keep yall posted on what i get. I plan on buying closer to the end of the year.


----------



## chrpmaster

I have purchased parts several times from Hoye Tractor. They are great to work with and have had most every thing I needed in stock with quick shipping. 

http://www.hoyetractor.com/index.htm

They are in Iowa City, TX so I don't know how close they are to you since they do have store hours if you want to stop by. 

They recommend a local dealer named Stan's Tractors at this web site 

http://stanstractors.com/

I see that Stan's last name is Hoye also so there is obviously a family link. I have never done any business with Stan so I know nothing about him. 

I have been very satisfied with the help and parts from Hoye. They have spent lots of time on the phone helping me diagnose problems and are very knowledgeable. 

Keep us updated on your progress as you find your "new" tractor. 

Andy

P.S. I am 6'4" and over 280 and I find my little YM135 very comfortable.


----------



## mark777

> ............
> 
> http://stanstractors.com/
> 
> I see that Stan's last name is Hoye also so there is obviously a family link. I have never done any business with Stan so I know nothing about him.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated on your progress as you find your "new" tractor.
> 
> Andy
> 
> P.S. I am 6'4" and over 280 and I find my little YM135 very comfortable. [/B]


Andy, 

I think I've got this right, Stan was affiliated with Hoye tractors and parts up until a few years ago. Aaron Murry (Stan's grandson) and Stan split the business and locations so both industries could grow and be maintained at the same time....both these gent's are great, honest and reliable people with a collective knowledge envied by many. You couldn't ask for a nicer and more responsible tractor dealer than Stan (in Texas).

Jared,

If you find an opportunity to talk "Tractors" with Stan....bring your lunch LOL.........

Mark


----------



## southernboy

I found the website for Big Reds in Granbury but in most there description the say refurbished. Not trying to bash any particular company but from what i read those are the ones to avoid correct? If so I will go to Stans it is just about twice the driving distance. Do yall have any suggestion for good dealers in the Dallas fortworth area? Again guys thank you for all the help.

Jared


----------



## chrpmaster

Yes when they say refurbished it should put up a red flag but that doesn't mean you should automatically walk away. Some dealers do refurbish these tractors at there shop and do a good job. What has been an issue is the ones that are refurbished overseas in countries like Vietnam. If the dealer isn't too far away you could stop by and quiz the guy on what refurbished means and how long does he warrant the tractor. The good dealers will stand behind their tractors for several years and have a service/parts department to back it up. The bad ones will have lots of beautifully (re)painted tractors with plenty of sales people and no service people and a short (90 day) warranty.

There also seem to be a lot of Yanmars for sale in Texas from private owners. I understand they are not new and have no warranties but you don't have to worry about the refurbish issue.

Andy


----------



## StupidDog

I'd get a Kabota


----------

